# Spammer



## SASouth (Jun 5, 2004)

User pipipeng has been spamming several Tivo forums with Escort service ads. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SASouth said:


> User pipipeng has been spamming several Tivo forums with Escort service ads. Just thought I'd let you know.


To the left of comments there's a little triangle with an exclamation point inside it. Click on that to report comments that aren't what they should be or are what they shouldn't be.


----------

